# Svs sb-2000



## Jre56

Have anyone bought the New SVS SB-2000 Sub? I was wondering was it a Music & Movie Sub? I'm about 60% Music & 40 Movie. I really like Sealed Subs for Accuracy but I read the Ported is more suited for Movies. Thanks!


----------



## shauno

My (very) old Ported sub wasn't great for music, but was fine for HT.

I've found the SB2000 to be good for both - without having a PB2000 to compare, I can't say if the Sealed is better than the Ported for music.

If you're in the US, it seems to be easy to demo both & keep whichever one you prefer.


----------



## TomC1315

I just brought home a couple of SB 2000s, one for me and one for my son ... I'm an hour and a half drive from SVS !
The SB 2000 is replacing a Dynamo 700 and is a definite upgrade ... more detail though out the entire low frequency range.
I've been listening to some atmospheric drum n bass, chilled out dub step, and some other electronic downtempo for the past few hours and the SB 2000 is reaching quite low - deeper than the Dynamo 

I watched /searched through some action movies as well, and can confirm the reviews which indicate that it won't shake the room too much, but the explosions and other low end effects are pleasantly audible.

Looking forward to someday getting a second one


----------



## Jre56

Thanks for the Replies but I'm a little disappointed that the Sb didn't shake your room that much! May I ask, what size is your room Tom & is it open to other rooms? Looks like I may have to go with the Pb because I do want the earthquake rumbles when the movie scene calls for it. Thanks Everyone !!


----------



## TomC1315

My living room is about 2,400 sq ft, with a large opening to a dining room of about 1,800 sq ft.

Later this evening, when I get home from work, I'll be hooking up a second SB2000 ... I'm curious to see if there is a difference in the "movie" experience regarding explosions and other LFE material running dual sealed subwoofers.

With just the one, though, there was not much if any physical type of sensations regarding the LFE. However, for whatever reason, I did feel the deep bass tones associated with some of my 'chilled out' dubstep music (which was nice .

I'll respond in the next day or so with my experiences regarding the LFE content of movies while running two SB2000s ... here's hoping there's at least a little bit of rumble.

If you are only planning to have one sub though, and want to feel the LFE content as well as hear it, then the PB sounds like the way to go ... an extra hundred bucks and a significantly larger enclosure would be the only drawbacks. By all indications, the musicality of SVS's ported subs are quite close to that of the SBs.


----------



## tonyvdb

Jre56 said:


> Thanks for the Replies but I'm a little disappointed that the Sb didn't shake your room that much! May I ask, what size is your room Tom & is it open to other rooms? Looks like I may have to go with the Pb because I do want the earthquake rumbles when the movie scene calls for it. Thanks Everyone !!


Where do you have the sub located? is the room open to other areas?


----------



## TheLaw612

If dual sb2000s still don't give you the impact you are looking for I highly recommend dual PB1000s for movies and music. They punish my 2800cuft room during movies and sound fantastic for music as well. Actually the first thing I did when I hooked them up was listen to a bunch of music. Then I put in tron and wotw. I'm completely satisfied.


----------



## Jre56

TomC1315 said:


> My living room is about 2,400 sq ft, with a large opening to a dining room of about 1,800 sq ft. Later this evening, when I get home from work, I'll be hooking up a second SB2000 ... I'm curious to see if there is a difference in the "movie" experience regarding explosions and other LFE material running dual sealed subwoofers. With just the one, though, there was not much if any physical type of sensations regarding the LFE. However, for whatever reason, I did feel the deep bass tones associated with some of my 'chilled out' dubstep music (which was nice . I'll respond in the next day or so with my experiences regarding the LFE content of movies while running two SB2000s ... here's hoping there's at least a little bit of rumble. If you are only planning to have one sub though, and want to feel the LFE content as well as hear it, then the PB sounds like the way to go ... an extra hundred bucks and a significantly larger enclosure would be the only drawbacks. By all indications, the musicality of SVS's ported subs are quite close to that of the SBs.


I think you're right. As much as I Love Sealed Boxes I think I'm going to Cheat a little & go with the PB for the Xtra Bottom End that I can feel! Can't afford 2 anyway! Are you sure you set your 1 Sub properly? I've read where people had thought it was setup right until they kept adjusting until they hit perfection & then they were in Bliss!! Keep me informed.


----------



## Sonnie

The key in most cases is room size and placement in the room. Room modes will cause standing waves which are sometimes zeroed in around the listening position. When you walk around the room (similar to the sub crawl) you can hear and feel the difference in response. This is why we hear of some who don't think their sub has very much output. It has output, but the standing waves are causing them not to notice it as much as they could if their room allowed proper placement. 

Then if you have a room that opens up into other areas of the house, this can also cause problems. I remember when we had our sub in our great room that opened up into several other rooms that could not be sealed off... and only had one place to park it. I never could get it to sound like it had much output in my listening seat. It made me so mad I built a dedicated home theater room. I had two SVS PB12-Plus/2's in my front corners and could not get rid of a nasty null at 37-40Hz....










Moved one sub to the back of the room, set the xover to 60Hz and got rid of it...











Placement is key, but you also need enough sub or subs to fill the room.


As for the PB-2000 vs the SB-2000... you will need almost 4 x SB-2000's to equal the output of ONE PB-2000 at 20-25Hz... the tactile/rumble area in many action/sci-fi movies. Then at 32Hz you will need a little over 2 x SB-2000's to equal ONE PB-2000. This is when you start to get more into that music range, unless you are listening to pipe organ music. From 40Hz on up to 80Hz they are much closer (music and impact/kick in the chest type bass), but still the PB-2000 edges out the SB-2000, although that extra output is not likely needed by most music listeners at moderate to lower levels, or even for movies at lower volumes. Both are very tight and accurate subwoofers, but if you are going to be watching action/sci-fi movies at _moderate to loud levels_ in a medium or larger room, and want that shake, rattle and rumble, the PB model will serve you better, while still performing well on music. A sealed sub or two may very well be sufficient for smaller rooms and/or rooms with that ideal size, placement and listening position integration. Room EQ Wizard is your friend in helping you get that ideal placement too.

Ed Mullen wrote a great article on Sealed vs Ported... an excellent read.


----------



## A/V

For my worthless 2c of input, I own a PB-2000 and it is adequate for our average size living room space. However a second PB-2000 would substantially improve the dynamics of the area I feel. I have always heard, and from my own DIY building experience, that sealed subs will always sound tighter than ported. Sonnie has given some excellent info there, so I can't really add anything to that. All the best.


----------



## Jre56

Sonnie said:


> The key in most cases is room size and placement in the room. Room modes will cause standing waves which are sometimes zeroed in around the listening position. When you walk around the room (similar to the sub crawl) you can hear and feel the difference in response. This is why we hear of some who don't think their sub has very much output. It has output, but the standing waves are causing them not to notice it as much as they could if their room allowed proper placement. Then if you have a room that opens up into other areas of the house, this can also cause problems. I remember when we had our sub in our great room that opened up into several other rooms that could not be sealed off... and only had one place to park it. I never could get it to sound like it had much output in my listening seat. It made me so mad I built a dedicated home theater room. I had two SVS PB12-Plus/2's in my front corners and could not get rid of a nasty null at 37-40Hz.... Moved one sub to the back of the room, set the xover to 60Hz and got rid of it... Placement is key, but you also need enough sub or subs to fill the room. As for the PB-2000 vs the SB-2000... you will need almost 4 x SB-2000's to equal the output of ONE PB-2000 at 20-25Hz... the tactile/rumble area in many action/sci-fi movies. Then at 32Hz you will need a little over 2 x SB-2000's to equal ONE PB-2000. This is when you start to get more into that music range, unless you are listening to pipe organ music. From 40Hz on up to 80Hz they are much closer (music and impact/kick in the chest type bass), but still the PB-2000 edges out the SB-2000, although that extra output is not likely needed by most music listeners at moderate to lower levels, or even for movies at lower volumes. Both are very tight and accurate subwoofers, but if you are going to be watching action/sci-fi movies at _moderate to loud levels_ in a medium or larger room, and want that shake, rattle and rumble, the PB model will serve you better, while still performing well on music. A sealed sub or two may very well be sufficient for smaller rooms and/or rooms with that ideal size, placement and listening position integration. Room EQ Wizard is your friend in helping you get that ideal placement too. Ed Mullen wrote a great article on Sealed vs Ported... an excellent read.


Thanks Sonnie! I feel as thou I just got out of Subwoofer Audio Class 101. Excellent Info.


----------



## BeeMan458

Jre56 said:


> Thanks Sonnie! I feel as thou I just got out of Subwoofer Audio Class 101.


:rubeyes:

...:clap:

It took me a year-and-a-half.

...


----------



## BeeMan458

Jre56 said:


> Thanks Sonnie! I feel as thou I just got out of Subwoofer Audio Class 101.


...:rubeyes:

....:clap:

Congratulations.....it took me two semesters, just to qualify for 101.

...


----------



## dougri

Not really an sb-2000 specific question, but since I'll soon be receiving a pair, and because placement has already been discussed in this thread, here goes nothing!...

I'm looking for a bit of guidance on sub placement... I know the whole sub-crawl routine, but am looking for a good starting place. My room is large... 34ft long, 14.5ft wide, 10 ft ceilings with an opening to the rest of the house that is ~28sqft. So, pressurizing the room is not going to happen with these subs. The seating is a bit less than half the length from the front wall (~15 ft of 34). Lots of windows and the rear third of the room is the kitchen, so lots of hard surfaces (mostly rug in front of the listening position, but hardwood floors. Given that, one of the subs is constrained to be in the front right corner of the room, and will between 2ft an 6 ft of the front wall and as close to the right wall as I can get it without adverse impact on response. The second sb-2000 has more flexibility and will be run off a wireless kit. There is a great aesthetic place for it on the left wall, ~half way between the listening position and the front wall. Other options are about 6 feet behind the listening position on the left wall, and directly behind the listening position (on the floor behind the sofa). The latter two would likely be unacceptable from the WAF stance, and would only come out when watching movies (vs TV)... I have no issues with dragging one of the subs out of the closet given their light weight and a closet a few feet away. Are any of these options likely to produce a better response than the others, or am I stuck with trial and error from the get-go? Any discussion of the theory behind any of these options being preferred is welcome as well.
Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb

Corner placement can usually yield a much better boost in the output but sometimes it can be a boost in a frequency range that may sound "Boomy" many people find that placing the sub along a front wall between the mains will give a nice smooth response at the listening position. If the listening position is at another wall that can cause it to be boomy as well because of the reflection off the wall behind the listening area so moving that away at least 3 ft will give much better results.


----------



## dougri

tonyvdb said:


> Corner placement can usually yield a much better boost in the output but sometimes it can be a boost in a frequency range that may sound "Boomy" many people find that placing the sub along a front wall between the mains will give a nice smooth response at the listening position. If the listening position is at another wall that can cause it to be boomy as well because of the reflection off the wall behind the listening area so moving that away at least 3 ft will give much better results.


Thanks... once the locations are finalized, I'll be running the auto eq on my receiver (ARC). Will this do a decent job of knocking down the peaks? I'm more concerned about the nulls since REQ won't be able to do anything about those.


----------



## dougri

Also... would it be overly complicating to use the quick-measure of the receiver's measurement capability to optimize the placement (as some people do with REW), or would I be better off learning REW and buying a UMIK?


----------



## tonyvdb

Im not to knowledgeable as to how good ARC is particularly with regards to sub adjustment. But it is always advisable to first run the auto room calibration and then see if the results via REW are pleasing. No point in spending money on a UMIK if you dont need to.


----------



## BeeMan458

dougri said:


> There is a great aesthetic place for it on the left wall, ~half way between the listening position and the front wall. Other options are about 6 feet behind the listening position on the left wall, and directly behind the listening position (on the floor behind the sofa).


The simplest and best location for two subwoofers, one directly behind or immediately to the (MLP) main listening position with the second subwoofer across from the MLP.

The effectiveness of this placement can be verified with REW.


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> The simplest and best location for two subwoofers, one directly behind or immediately to the (MLP) main listening position with the second subwoofer across from the MLP. The effectiveness of this placement can be verified with REW.


I think the biggest reason this works is because of the room, not necessarily because one is immediately behind the LP. The biggest reason this works in your space bee, is that your 2nd sub is sandwiched between the couch, and a wall. Probably like cabin gain in a car. If that wall was gone, your response would be different. If I remember right, he doesn't have a wall behind his LP, and what if that spot around his couch is in the middle of a null? It won't do anything. That placement was verified by REW in your room. I guarantee his plot will look different, even if he set it up like yours. I think he should do the crawl! Then REW. Just my two bits.


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> I think the biggest reason this works is because of the room, not necessarily because one is immediately behind the LP.


Actually, that's why it works. Think about the laws of fluid dynamics and the reason will make sense. The nearfield place subwoofer has up to +10db advantage over an equal sub placed opposite the MLP with identical settings. The reason it works, has absolutely nothing to do with the acoustics of the room but instead has everything with how the energy is transferred to the MLP.

Placing the second subwoofer opposite the MLP helps with room smoothing issues. The reason I recommend XT32 and measuring the room with REW is so the user can get the best out of their system. Nearfield placement does a wonderful job of eliminating nulls.

A point, there's no need for argument. Nobody will know anything until taking the time to do what I suggest, run the room correction software, tweak with REW and once done, take a final measurement. Reads like doing so is easy enough to try so I don't see any argument as REW will immediately reveal if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## dougri

BeeMan458 said:


> Actually, that's why it works. The about the laws of fluid dynamics and the reason will make sense. The nearfield place subwoofer has up to +10db advantage over an equal sub placed opposite the MLP with identical settings. The reason it works, has absolutely nothing to do with the acoustics of the room but instead has everything with how the energy is transferred to the MLP.
> 
> Placing the second subwoofer opposite the MLP helps with room smoothing issues. The reason I recommend XT32 and measuring the room with REW is so the user can get the best out of their system. Nearfield placement does a wonderful job of eliminating nulls.
> 
> A point, there's no need for argument. Nobody will know anything until taking the time to do what I suggest, run the room correction software, tweak with REW and once done, take a final measurement. Reads like doing so is easy enough to try so I don't see any argument as REW will immediately reveal if I'm right or wrong.


Thanks... I'll definitely try that placement, along with the others that make sense. I think I'll measure the sub channel at the MLP for each of the logical placement options and compare the responses pre-EQ. Then, I'll run ARC to see what it can do with the best uncorrected response... if that looks good, I'll probably skip the crawl unless I start running into headroom issues and need the extra output.


----------



## willis7469

Hey Bee! I have to ask about this.  You said:
"The reason it works, has absolutely nothing to do with the acoustics of the room but instead has everything with how the energy is transferred to the MLP."
If I am to follow what your saying here, your claim is that the relationship of your LP, and rear sub, have ZERO Boundary reinforcement from the wall directly behind? And what your saying is, you could place your gear in the middle of a field, set up just as it is in your room, and get the same response? I'm saying that wall is very largely responsible for your tactile response. Not wholly, obviously, but a lot. The reason I'm saying this is important, is (if were still talking about the same poster "dougri" LOL), he has 19' behind his LP. If he had a wall directly behind him as in your case, he would see at least 6db more output for that room boundary. I'm just trying to see where your coming from is all. I would also like to advise that he mentioned receiving a pair of sb2000s soon, and that unless they are gifted to him, should not be used, as these will not be up to task. It's just too much air space. IMO
Will


----------



## dougri

willis7469 said:


> <snip> I would also like to advise that he mentioned receiving a pair of sb2000s soon, and that unless they are gifted to him, should not be used, as these will not be up to task. It's just too much air space. IMO
> Will


I know what you are saying and agree with you in the classic sense, but it is all relative to your needs and where you are coming from. a pair, or even a single 6 cu.ft. ported sub in my room is not an option. I've been running a very small ported sub of questionable quality for everyday use (an 8" driver in a 1.5 cu.ft.). I had a Rythmik F15HP for a year, but it spent most of its time in a closet because of its size. I thought that had more than enough muscle for my needs, but theoretically should not have been up to task. Twin sb-2000s will be more similar to the F15HP than the 'sub' currently in use, so I'm hoping I will be pleased with the results even if they are not up to the task


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> If I am to follow what your saying here, your claim is that the relationship of your LP, and rear sub, have ZERO Boundary reinforcement from the wall directly behind? And what your saying is, you could place your gear in the middle of a field, set up just as it is in your room, and get the same response?
> 
> ---snip---
> 
> I'm just trying to see where your coming from is all.


Yup. I can't say for a quasi-anechoic setup but if sitting in a large forty by twenty basement, with the home theater set up on one end of the basement, absolutely you'll get tactile benefit. There was a huge amount of measurement and discussion on this matter on another forum.

PM sent.


----------



## willis7469

dougri said:


> I know what you are saying and agree with you in the classic sense, but it is all relative to your needs and where you are coming from. a pair, or even a single 6 cu.ft. ported sub in my room is not an option. I've been running a very small ported sub of questionable quality for everyday use (an 8" driver in a 1.5 cu.ft.). I had a Rythmik F15HP for a year, but it spent most of its time in a closet because of its size. I thought that had more than enough muscle for my needs, but theoretically should not have been up to task. Twin sb-2000s will be more similar to the F15HP than the 'sub' currently in use, so I'm hoping I will be pleased with the results even if they are not up to the task


 1st let me apologize if I was insensitive to your situation. I didn't know you already had the SBs, and I also didn't factor in for WAF, as everyone is different. I know I have plenty of hurdles here, and the last thing I want is to alienate anybody. Fwiw, I still have(not in use thankfully) my 1st center spkr. It was taken from a car. Made by pioneer, and kinda pod shaped, and not very good sonically. I've also had to use a backup sub. An 8"150 watter. Couldn't even tell it was on! (Space is also very large) It was what I had at the time, so I guess I'm sayin I understand working with what you've got. It's easy to get caught up in what "others" should do especially when it's not your own family/money involved. Hopefully you can sort through and come out with a good solution. Looking forward to results. 
Will


----------



## dougri

BeeMan458 said:


> Yup. I can't say for a quasi-anechoic setup but if sitting in a large forty by twenty basement, with the home theater set up on one end of the basement, absolutely you'll get tactile benefit. There was a huge amount of measurement and discussion on this matter on another forum.


Great... I'll give it a try. Maybe I'll even add the kitchen island to the mix to get one of the subs elevated. Does that violate any WAF guidelines :foottap:


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> Yup. I can't say for a quasi-anechoic setup but if sitting in a large forty by twenty basement, with the home theater set up on one end of the basement, absolutely you'll get tactile benefit. There was a huge amount of measurement and discussion on this matter on another forum.


I didn't say on one end of that big space, I said in a field. Obviously on one end would provide some boundary gain. That's why I found it important to point out the OP didn't have this luxury. Btw, do you have a link, or reference to that discussion? I'm quite interested in reading it. 
Thanks!


----------



## willis7469

dougri said:


> Great... I'll give it a try. Maybe I'll even add the kitchen island to the mix to get one of the subs elevated. Does that violate any WAF guidelines :foottap:


Now your talkin! 
Yes, it probably violates them all!


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> I didn't say on one end of that big space, I said in a field.


I tried to openly address your above comment when I posted:

"Yup. I can't say for a quasi-anechoic setup but if sitting in a large forty by twenty basement,...."

I haven't done any open plane testing with this so I can't say, but I have read about the impact on large rooms and nobody I've read, has set their system up in a open plane setup like one would find in the middle of a soccer field.

(i'm not trying to be cute or flip in my above as I'm just saying, i can't address a quasi-anechoic test situation)



> Btw, do you have a link, or reference to that discussion? I'm quite interested in reading it.
> Thanks!


Linked material has been PM'd.


----------



## willis7469

BeeMan458 said:


> I tried to openly address your above comment when I posted: "Yup. I can't say for a quasi-anechoic setup but if sitting in a large forty by twenty basement,...." I haven't done any open plane testing with this so I can't say, but I have read about the impact on large rooms and nobody I've read, has set their system up in a open plane setup like one would find in the middle of a soccer field. (i'm not trying to be cute or flip in my above as I'm just saying, i can't address a quasi-anechoic test situation) Linked material has been PM'd.


Hi bee, I also want to be clear, that I'm not being "flip", or hostile, or trying to instigate in any way. We've said in the past we could discuss as adults. I think you are, and want to point out I am too. With that said, the thing I keep getting stuck on is this quote you made:
" The reason it works, has absolutely nothing to do with the acoustics of the room but instead has everything with how the energy is transferred to the MLP." 
My point is that the reason it's transferred to the LP in that way is the wall behind you, and if it not for that wall, the result would be much less output. That's why I asked if you believed the same setup would work in a field. It's just that everything I've learned is the room is at the very minimum, as important as the gear. (Edge cases notwithstanding), and the way I read your quote is that the room (or lack thereof) doesn't matter. I feel this is important to his individual situation.


----------



## tonyvdb

There are no absolutes in audio, what works in one room may not work at all in another. We all have to be careful that the recommendations that are made are done with the understanding that the only way to be sure is to try.


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> There are no absolutes in audio, what works in one room may not work at all in another. We all have to be careful that the recommendations that are made are done with the understanding that the only way to be sure is to try.


Exactly my point. Even two identical rooms on paper, would likely differ in a few ways.


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> My point is that the reason it's transferred to the LP in that way is the wall behind you, and if it not for that wall, the result would be much less output. That's why I asked if you believed the same setup would work in a field. It's just that everything I've learned is the room is at the very minimum, as important as the gear. (Edge cases notwithstanding), and the way I read your quote is that the room (or lack thereof) doesn't matter. I feel this is important to his individual situation.


Yes, the acoustics of a room has impact but nearfield placement is different than that of sound waves bouncing around in a room.

As to open plane, I can't say but I can say with certainty but whether in a large open basement or next to the wall, the results will be the same, greatly improved tactile sensation. Hence why I offered up the 40'X20' basement with the theater section on one end.

If "anybody" places a subwoofer nearfield, the results are universal, a tactile improvement because in my opinion, (argued by many) one is dealing with the laws of fluid dynamics and wrap around effect like a water hose, as opposed to sonic waves propagating through air.

In my opinion, it takes maybe an hour to set up what I suggest and see how much reference level play affects the MLP.

(time well spent)

And if it doesn't work for the person, then they're welcome to come back and tell me how wet I am. There is one assumption that I'm making in my comments, and that is, the person is working with a capable subwoofer and not an anemic toy mascaraeding as a subwoofer.

A pair of SVS PC12-Plus subwoofer would qualify as worthy subwoofers. Why. Energy is having to be transferred to the floor, the air and the seat being sat in and if the subwoofer doesn't have it in it to dig deep with reference level authority, the effect is not going be felt as strongly.

I linked to a thread, checkout the first couple of posts. Our system is a 4.0 system and I believe it to be better that the thread suggests but don't have the capability to measure and back that claim up.

(well, actually, I'm too lazy/afraid to do a stress test)


----------



## dougri

Got one of the SB-2000s set up in my room and watched a couple scenes last night that I'm familiar with. Very impressive sub for the size/money. I can definitely tell the difference though from the F15HP it replaced, but expect the second sb-2000 will close or eliminate the gap (probably still won't reach quite as low, though). Spent much of last night wrestling with a bootcamp Win8 install on a macbook so I can run ARC REQ once I get both subs in. Couldn't resist getting at least one of the subs set up to play with though. So far, so good.


----------



## Jre56

dougri said:


> Got one of the SB-2000s set up in my room and watched a couple scenes last night that I'm familiar with. Very impressive sub for the size/money. I can definitely tell the difference though from the F15HP it replaced, but expect the second sb-2000 will close or eliminate the gap (probably still won't reach quite as low, though). Spent much of last night wrestling with a bootcamp Win8 install on a macbook so I can run ARC REQ once I get both subs in. Couldn't resist getting at least one of the subs set up to play with though. So far, so good.


I think I'm going with the PB! I'll rather have OverKill than Under & if it really takes 4 SB's or 2 SB's to equal 1 PB then it's a No Brainer!


----------



## dougri

Jre56 said:


> I think I'm going with the PB! I'll rather have OverKill than Under & if it really takes 4 SB's or 2 SB's to equal 1 PB then it's a No Brainer!


If you've got the space, absolutely. If I had the space, I'd probably go with the Rythmik FV15HP based mainly on personal preference, nothing wrong with the SVS offerings (I did buy two of them, after all!).


----------



## Jre56

dougri said:


> If you've got the space, absolutely. If I had the space, I'd probably go with the Rythmik FV15HP based mainly on personal preference, nothing wrong with the SVS offerings (I did buy two of them, after all!).


Wish I could buy 2! I can barely afford 1!!  Let me know how they sound!! Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## BeeMan458

Jre56 said:


> Wish I could buy 2! I can barely afford 1!!


How well we understand. Most of us are on the buy one now, buy one later plan.

...


----------



## dougri

Jre56 said:


> Wish I could buy 2! I can barely afford 1!!  Let me know how they sound!! Thanks Everyone!!


Listened to the same familiar scenes with both connected and it sounds great... different than the F15HP (doesn't seem to reach quite as low), but just as good I think. No EQ at all yet... just a quick hookup before I headed out the door. Can't wait to measure/EQ/tweak everything and just start enjoying it. All that's left is a ceiling-recessed screen and I'll be finished until 4k is settled :T


----------



## dougri

Strangely enough, I think I'll be returning one of the SB-2000s. After trying out the 'available' placements in the room, and playing around with REW room sim to give me some more ideas, my room pretty much behaves as modeled in the sim. Unfortunately, with my MLP and the limited placement options in my room (kid, furniture,and spousal approval constraints), I do not gain anything from a the second sub. I do realize the benefit of more subs (and some of the theory), but I think my circumstance is overly constrained. Having said that, the EQ'd response of a single sub is pretty good, and after listening to a few bass-heavy scenes, I think I'm fine with the output capability (am also considering returning both and getting the SB13U). I'm getting some pretty good reinforcement at the MLP on the low end from room modes and hit peaks of 102dB dB-C at the MLP. Not reference level, but louder than I usually listen... enough to give some tactile feel when things begin to rumble. Looks like I might have the $ to pick up that Oppo player after all


----------



## Jre56

dougri said:


> Strangely enough, I think I'll be returning one of the SB-2000s. After trying out the 'available' placements in the room, and playing around with REW room sim to give me some more ideas, my room pretty much behaves as modeled in the sim. Unfortunately, with my MLP and the limited placement options in my room (kid, furniture,and spousal approval constraints), I do not gain anything from a the second sub. I do realize the benefit of more subs (and some of the theory), but I think my circumstance is overly constrained. Having said that, the EQ'd response of a single sub is pretty good, and after listening to a few bass-heavy scenes, I think I'm fine with the output capability (am also considering returning both and getting the SB13U). I'm getting some pretty good reinforcement at the MLP on the low end from room modes and hit peaks of 102dB dB-C at the MLP. Not reference level, but louder than I usually listen... enough to give some tactile feel when things begin to rumble. Looks like I might have the $ to pick up that Oppo player after all


What did you finally decide? Getting the SB13 Ultra would be my Dream Sub!


----------

